# Tree fern panel



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi guys so I am new to this forum and dart frogs plan on getting one when I go up to a reptile expo in a few days. What I am wondering though is the tree fern panels that I have gotten. How do I plant plants in them it seems to hard for any plant to not fall out of it. Sorry for such a noob question.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of plants are you going to attach to the pannel?


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I thought I would know what I was getting but he didnt seem to ID the plants with the assortment. Heres the site I got the from Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc. I got the 12 plant assortment. It has pics maybe you can help identify them. I plan on using coconut fiber for the soil.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well it depends on what you get, some of the broms are better attached to the fern pannels and the ochids as well, but all the others will do well is planted in the substrate and depeing ont he species some are vines that will just grown up the pannel on their own.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help I think I kinda got an idea of what to do with the tank and the plants.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no problem, let us know how it comes out.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

If you clean off the dirt from the plant roots, you can usually just put some moss around the base of the roots and then attach it to the treefern panel with some toothpicks or those U shaped mini plant pins (sorry I am unfamiliar with the english name anymore) used for training philo's up sticks. Once everything has rooted you can just pull the supports.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I use the green plant wire used for tying up plants and trees. You can get a roll of it from homedepot or lowes for 5$. I don't know how much it is in the roll but i'm sure its over 20 feet. I cut it with a wire cutter and make U shaped pins. Its hold really well in tree fern long enough to allow most climbing plants and bromeliads for them to root. I find it as a very good way to hold plants in place and since its green it dissapears in the landscape.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I got some Ids on the plants now I have a duck foot begonia, club moss, jewel orchid,prayer plant,monstera species,and a ginger species plant. So can you give me an idea of what should go into the tree fern panel?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

packs_fan said:


> Well I got some Ids on the plants now I have a duck foot begonia, club moss, jewel orchid,prayer plant,monstera species,and a ginger species plant. So can you give me an idea of what should go into the tree fern panel?


The club moss may be the only thing depending on the species/cultivar. i am not to familiar with the others. Again pileas and pothos and certain ferns work the best IMO, as well as some others.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

i just jam a hole int the panel with my thumb and wedge the plant in and it works fine


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I use the green plant wire used for tying up plants and trees. You can get a roll of it from homedepot or lowes for 5$. I don't know how much it is in the roll but i'm sure its over 20 feet. I cut it with a wire cutter and make U shaped pins. Its hold really well in tree fern long enough to allow most climbing plants and bromeliads for them to root. I find it as a very good way to hold plants in place and since its green it dissapears in the landscape.


I've had an issue with the green floral wire rusting recently.... thankfully I don't have any frogs in my tank but just thought I'd share.

The toothpicks seem to be the safest non-corosive route. I tried fishing line but it's really hard (or atleast I found it really hard) to run it through the tree fern panel once the panel is attached to the back of the tank.


----------

